# seminars



## The Groovy Hooker (Jul 22, 2008)

looking for info on fishing / boating seminars in the p-cola area. thanks.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Starts at 7 p.m. with a free buffet 6:30 to 7:30.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Why am I laughing soooo hard??????

Joe Z....The Groovy Hooker is from West Virginia.....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Oops.


----------

